

RIM changes name to BlackBerry, unveils 2 phones - ValentineC
http://online.wsj.com/article/APcf657d7bad8340c38efa06b77283db0c.html

======
johnjlocke
I was still using a Blackberry at this time last year. Just a little inside
tip: if RIM, I mean Blackberry, changes where their headquarters is stationed,
it means they are gearing up for a bankruptcy.

